# Need ideas for a protein shake



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I need some help in making a high calorie protein shake using chocolate flavoured whey. Also, would like there to be minimal impact on insulin so would probably not include fruit or fast acting carbs.

Possible ingredients I could think of:

4 scoops Chocolate whey (70g protein)

100g Powdered oats (70g carbs)

2 tbspn Olive oil (30g fat)

1 tbspn Peanut butter (10g fat)

That is roughly 900-950kcal - split into two meals, so could do with more calories

1. Any ideas of what I could add to it to give it more flavour?

2. Should I change anything? (more protein? more carbs? more/less fats?)

I don't have a fast metabolism so really want to limit fat gain and I know there are loads of shake recipes on the board but they all seem to have a lot of high GI carbs in

cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If you want to limit fat gains i would not mix carbs and fats at all.

1 shake = olive oil/peanut butter, whey

1 shake= fat free milk, whey, oats

JMO


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^How many tbsp of olive oil though?


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> If you want to limit fat gains i would not mix carbs and fats at all.
> 
> 1 shake = olive oil/peanut butter, whey
> 
> ...


Cheers, I could use the protein/carb shake for breakfast or pre-workout and have the protein/fat shake later in the day


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ^How many tbsp of olive oil though?


Depends on your calorie goals really doesn't it?

I would not do any thing crazy like 1000calorie shakes rather 500 cal meals many times per day. 2 tbs olive oil = 30 fat = 270 cals that with a protein powder to get 30 grams protein = 120 cals so that would be a nice 400 cal once you figure in the odd gram of fat and carb in the powder. I recon that would be ideal for most people.

Massive calorie shakes are tempting but so easy to get fat doing this and then you will be dieting which is far less fun than eating surplus


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> If you want to limit fat gains i would not mix carbs and fats at all.
> 
> 1 shake = olive oil/peanut butter, whey
> 
> ...


Con, would you say that principle goes for any meal when trying to limit fat gain?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> Con, would you say that principle goes for any meal when trying to limit fat gain?


Hmm... depends really if its a balanced but smaller amount of each nutrient then its fine like 40 carb 40 protein 20 fat in a meal. But whole food digests slower i just think making a big massive shake with lots of fats and carbs will lead to fat gain..... at least that's what happened when i did it that way

If you have no fat at all and struggle to gain an lb then you can do things very differently to the normal person who gains fat easily......


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm... depends really if its a balanced but smaller amount of each nutrient then its fine like 40 carb 40 protein 20 fat in a meal. But whole food digests slower i just think making a big massive shake with lots of fats and carbs will lead to fat gain..... at least that's what happened when i did it that way
> 
> If you have no fat at all and struggle to gain an lb then you can do things very differently to the normal person who gains fat easily......


I'll stay away from shakes with lots of carbs/fats in then. It's weird because If I go low carb it takes more than 3000-3500kcal for me to gain weight (75kg bw) however if I go higher with carbs say 300g+ I get flabby quite quickly on what seems like less calories. So it's like I've got a fast(ish) metabolism but very carb sensitive?

Going off topic now, but would you say If I wanted to stay relatively lean whilst gaining weight would I be better off say meals 1-3 just protein/carbs and meals 3-6 just protein/fats, or just a 40/40/20 ratio spread evenly across the day?

cheers


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

You could add cashew nuts to boost cals and a banana (optional)


----------

